# Favorite bicycle scene in a movie ?



## 2jakes (Nov 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a favorite bicycle scene from a movie ?

Radio Flyer(1992). This rebooted my interest in bikes. Even though the "western flyer"
used in the film was an 80s repo. Next would be "Back to The Future "… although not much was shown of
the Schwinn Black Phantom…  "Road To Perdition" is another favorite .


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Not my fav, but _My Dog Skip_ shows quite a bit of a few men's and lady's Roadmasters.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 20, 2012)

Well if you are wondering what my favorite movie with a bike scene including an alien in a milk crate is... I would have to say E.T.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 20, 2012)

back to the future, all kinds of old bikes in that movie


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 20, 2012)

Road to Perdition is pretty good too, RAD, and The notebook.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 20, 2012)

*The sandlot*

All the baseball rich kid riding up on the diamond.....

The reveal scene of the X1 on Bog Adventure


----------



## chitown (Nov 21, 2012)

2jakes said:


> Does anyone have a favorite bicycle scene from a movie?




The scene from Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid:

[video=youtube_share;P_5l6rIUu4A]http://youtu.be/P_5l6rIUu4A[/video]


----------



## chitown (Nov 21, 2012)

and couldn't post that without the parody of that scene:

[video=youtube_share;gnQ7qstib0w]http://youtu.be/gnQ7qstib0w[/video]


----------



## bike (Nov 21, 2012)

*The scene from Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid: where do I start?*

Pretty good balance- somtimes she is on the bars other on his lap feeding him apples with not movement on her part when he is pedaling, HTS with a coaster brake.....I guess I find it  hard to suspend disbelief...oh yeah holiday spirt... bah....ug


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2012)

Any scene in Pee Wee's Big Adventure with his bike.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 21, 2012)

catfish said:


> Any scene in Pee Wee's Big Adventure with his bike.




So true, and maybe the best bicycle wipeout scene EVER... I meant to do that


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 21, 2012)

*Peewee Bike*



catfish said:


> Any scene in Pee Wee's Big Adventure with his bike.




Do you know what bike was used under all the buildup   Hard to tell !


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 21, 2012)

2jakes said:


> Does anyone have a favorite bicycle scene from a movie ?
> 
> Radio Flyer(1992). This rebooted my interest in bikes. Even though the "western flyer"
> used in the film was an 80s repo. Next would be "Back to The Future "… although not much was shown of
> the Schwinn Black Phantom… Anyone know what bike the kid rides in "Road To Perdition" ?




The Road to Perdition----- That bike was an Ivor Johnson


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 21, 2012)

2jakes said:


> Do you know what bike was used under all the buildup   Hard to tell !




It's a straightbar schwinn isn't it?


----------



## bike (Nov 21, 2012)

*Hmm really? Phil Marshall where are you when we need you>!@>>@?*



Coaster Brake said:


> It's a straightbar schwinn isn't it?




............................-pg


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 21, 2012)

Doesn't the movie Forest Gump have a bike scene?


----------



## slick (Nov 21, 2012)

There is a newer movie about 3-5 years ago about a bunch of kids that is loaded with old bikes. Can't remember the name but heard it was great for the bikes but cheesy for a romance movie. Girl in school falls in love with boy, etc.....I just want to see the bikes........


----------



## sam (Nov 22, 2012)

Favorite seen was in a Johnny Depp movie but can't recall the name as it was not much movie but in it a girl jumps on a city bike and races trought the streets of Paris--the gen and lights are working and as she stops the lights go down.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 22, 2012)

*Another "favorite" bike scenes !*

[video=youtube;r4kiXh8YOzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=r4kiXh8YOzk[/video]

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2012)

2jakes said:


> Do you know what bike was used under all the buildup   Hard to tell !




They actually made up five or six bikes for the movie. Some were totally decked out. Others were not. If you look at the main bike Pee Wee rides, it's loaded. But if you look at the one in the movie poster. it's not. I think they were all Schwinn DX frames. I'm sure someone on here will know more.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 22, 2012)

They were Schwinn DX frames.
 I had heard that Gertrude Vorgang of the Pedal Pushers bike shop in Newport Beach Ca. built all of the bikes used in the movie.
I don't know if that's true, but it is highly likely that it is.

I'm pretty sure, that the Schwinn Black Phantom used in Back to the Future also came from her shop as well.


----------



## kunzog (Nov 22, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> Road to Perdition is pretty good too, RAD, and The notebook.




Those bicycles used in the "The Notebook",  filmed here in the Lowcountry,  were rented to them by me. Glad you liked them.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 22, 2012)

I think the bicycle scenes from Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid are the ones that stick in my memory the most.
 It's not really the bike itself, but what it represents to them, as their way of life comes to a close.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 22, 2012)

some cool bikes in Jumanji


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 22, 2012)

*from what I gather..*

On the X1 bikes, I've heard three bikes were built at the Pedal Pusher, the rest were built at the studio. I've heard from 5-12 total bikes out the there, Only one is not a post-war Schwinn DX, it looks like a prewar bike with a diamond frame and girder springer.

Let get back on topic-- in J. Edgar,  Leo DiCaprio rides a 1919 bicycle- really quick scene.


another bonus, there is black and white Miss Gulch Hallmark ornament this year. Makes for another bike on the tree.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 22, 2012)

*Watch at 2:45 on this video...schweet!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=In5s7r6JQW0


----------



## sam (Nov 22, 2012)

Another good seen is in the movie"Mr.Bean's Vacation" It's where he out runs a group of road racers.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Gangster squad*

Just posting that in in the movie, one of the characters is customizing a green and gold JC higgins with a headlight for his son. You can see the bike in a few shots.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 28, 2013)

*Ladri di biciclette*

Ladri di biciclette

http://youtu.be/FZm7WuIVPtM

Mi fa piangere ogni volta che lo vedo.
Per essere un buon ciclista ho studiato l'italiano.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 28, 2013)

And another one of my favorites

http://youtu.be/v_MFrXptbOM


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 28, 2013)

And time for a comercial

http://youtu.be/1hPg1GRQzD0


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 28, 2013)

*Not a movie but...*

you can use your imagination.  In Mark Twain's _A CONNECTICUT YANKEE IN KING ARTHURS COURT_ Sir Lancelot and his knights ride bicycles instead of horses.  Ought to make for a fun joust.  Here's an excerpt from SparkNotes:

_The hangman begins hanging the slaves one by one. He comes to the King, and the Yankee leaps to save him. Just at that moment, Launcelot and 500 knights, in full armor, ride up on bicycles and rescue them. _


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 28, 2013)

*Good Rider*



fat tire trader said:


> Ladri di biciclette
> 
> http://youtu.be/FZm7WuIVPtM
> 
> ...




How does studying Italian make you a good rider


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 28, 2013)

Un otra, muy triste

http://youtu.be/7AsLWx1Nwu8


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 28, 2013)

2jakes said:


> How does studying Italian make you a good rider



I can read books like Coppi e il diavolo, and Bartali's book Tutto sbagliato, tutto da rifarre, and Tre uomini in biciclette, and when I ride in Italy, I don't have to rely upon my Spanish. How many of us have been to the Church of the Patron Saint of Cycling?


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 28, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> I can read books like Coppi e il diavolo, and Bartali's book Tutto sbagliato, tutto da rifarre, and Tre uomini in biciclette, and when I ride in Italy, I don't have to rely upon my Spanish. How many of us have been to the Church of the Patron Saint of Cycling?















Is this the Church of the Patron St. of Cycling ?

Also, I was curious if it's active or a museum ?
I never knew or heard about this until now.....Thanks !


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 28, 2013)

There is a similar shrine in Saint-Usuge France, called the Musee Du Velo.
 It has a great collection of memorabilia from the last 100 years of the Tour De France.

 I here that they've even aquired some of Lances used syringes and IV bags for a diorama depicting the EPO era.

 ( Just kidding! ) The museum exists, but I doubt you'll see any mention of an American cyclist anywhere within its walls.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 28, 2013)

*American Cyclist Champion*



cyclingday said:


> There is a similar shrine in Saint-Usuge France, called the Musee Du Velo.
> It has a great collection of memorabilia from the last 100 years of the Tour De France.
> 
> I here that they've even aquired some of Lances used syringes and IV bags for a diorama depicting the EPO era.
> ...




This man deserves to be there...

*Marshall Walter "Major" Taylor* (26 November 1878-21 June 1932) was an
American cyclist who won the world 1 mile (1.6 km)
track cycling championship in 1899 after setting
numerous world records & overcoming racial discrimination. Taylor was the first
African-American to achieve the level of World Champion
and only the second black man to win a world championship.




Taylor participated in a European tour in 1902 where he entered 57 races and won 40
of them, defeating the champions of Germany,England & France.


----------



## morton (Jan 29, 2013)

*Twelve O'Clock High*

When Dean Jagger pedals to and from the abandoned airfield on his English "racer."  A very moving scene at the end of the movie when we consider all the sacrifices made by these men.  If you've never seen the movie, do so.  It's as real as it gets!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok enough about Lance Armstrong, back to movies.
I have to say one of the best movies with a really cool bike setup in it was Simon Birch. the bigger kid had a Phantom with a sidecar made out of an old Coke crate. here's a screen cap with the bike. sorry it's so small. want to see it better, rent it, it's a pretty decent flick.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 29, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Is this the Church of the Patron St. of Cycling ?
> 
> Also, I was curious if it's active or a museum ?
> I never knew or heard about this until now.....Thanks !




Yes that is the church. They do have services there, but I do not know how often, it is also a cycling museum. It is high up on a Mtn. above lake Como. I was staying in Bergamo, and took the train to Como. I rode from the train station in Como to Belagio, up the mtn to the church and down the other side back to Como. It was a great ride.https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=madonna+di+ghisallo&fb=1&gl=us&hq=madonna+di+ghisallo&cid=0,0,9894525560260930590&ei=k_kHUfG_JceViALakYGQDA&sqi=2&ved=0CLsBEPwSMAM


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 29, 2013)

The 1979 movie "Breaking Away" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1jzs6dk4bs

The entire show is about a kid obsessed with cycling.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 29, 2013)

Great movie that launched their careers.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 29, 2013)

*Bike sidecar*



37fleetwood said:


> Ok enough about Lance Armstrong, back to movies.
> I have to say one of the best movies with a really cool bike setup in it was Simon Birch. the bigger kid had a Phantom with a sidecar made out of an old Coke crate. here's a screen cap with the bike. sorry it's so small. want to see it better, rent it, it's a pretty decent flick.




The bike/sidecar is cool. I can't seem to find any info on where it's mounted


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 3, 2013)

*There's something about Mary*

The scene when Ben stillers character catches his "frank and beans" in his zipper he lets out a loud scream then they cut to a mother and daughter passing by the house on a stingray. Funny stuff!


----------



## rubblequeen (Feb 3, 2013)

*bike on TV*

OK not a film but an ad staring one of our top soccer players (from the past) - why my fave because it's my bike they used
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eofzOdt8F50


----------



## M.Martian (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven't read through the whole thread yet.

The goonies
Chunk rode a muscle bike and some others were early bmx

Jumanji
There were a few muscle bikes of various makes and models along with a Schwinn middle weight if I recall correctly.  Apparently one was a sears screamer.

http://youtu.be/2uoXapEpQQg


----------



## Rocketman29 (Jul 28, 2020)

37fleetwood said:


> Ok enough about Lance Armstrong, back to movies.
> I have to say one of the best movies with a really cool bike setup in it was Simon Birch. the bigger kid had a Phantom with a sidecar made out of an old Coke crate. here's a screen cap with the bike. sorry it's so small. want to see it better, rent it, it's a pretty decent flick.
> 
> View attachment 534437



I know this is an old post but I have the actual bike from the movie if you want any information on it... best regards from Kingston Ontario Canada!


----------



## catfish (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 28, 2020)

Rocketman29 said:


> I know this is an old post but I have the actual bike from the movie if you want any information on it... best regards from Kingston Ontario Canada!View attachment 1237189




Wow!
That is really cool!
The guy that originally posted that, back in 2013, has had his privileges revoked, so he most likely won’t be able to see your post, but I’m sure, he would be equally impressed with your possession, as am I.
Very cool bike, with some neat provenance.
Thanks, for the post!


----------



## Rocketman29 (Jul 28, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> That is really cool!
> The guy that originally posted that, back in 2013, has had his privileges revoked, so he most likely won’t be able to see your post, but I’m sure, he would be equally impressed with your possession, as am I.
> Very cool bike, with some neat provenance.
> Thanks, for the post!



Thank you for the response... Too bad about the other member...
There really is an interesting story behind the bike and how the modifications came to be. I became friends with the gentleman that fabricated it. He actually supplied Walt Disney Films all the “time period” bicycles for the movie. I’m sure you recognize that this bike is a replica Schwinn Phantom. They didn’t want to start cutting and welding the frame of an authentic Phantom. The sidecar is welded in place and would have to be cut off... Anyway kinda cool nonetheless...
Stay safe in these crazy times!! Nice chatting with you!
cheers!
Bob


----------

